# Passive Aggressive Tip Suggestions



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Please see attached.


----------



## kg42 (Jun 9, 2015)

nice work i will copy it . lets see lol


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Love it!!


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

Here's mine.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

uberRog said:


> View attachment 193870
> Here's mine.


Beautiful.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes! This idea is pure gold!


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Great ideas.

Here's mine...


----------



## Knightjake (Jan 19, 2018)

Mine


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

Knightjake said:


> Mine


"accept" tips. May want to fix that.


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

.
.
SOME OF MY " TIP TACTICS " THAT WORK . . . . .
.
.
1. "Linda, will you be tipping on the UBER App today or using cash?"

2. "Olivia, did you know that tips are not included in the fare any more?"

3. " Bill, would you like me to activate the UBER Tipping App before we reach your destination?" ( I always cut the trip short by 2 mins so Rider can use the tipping feature while still in the car.)

4. " Jayden, if your not sure how much to tip I always suggest the price of a Starbucks Grande coffee -$4"


----------

